# best kayak landing net, rubbermesh into retractable net



## cjchen (May 26, 2009)

hi

would just like to let you all know berkley rubber landing nets (retail 60-65) $50 if a bargin, now offer replacement net mesh only !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lek: 








i got mine for 25 dollars and thats a really good deal.

with dropping my original berkley one i was trying to find a new/better net

so to my innovative thinking , i bought a 10 dollar prawn net, that is retractable








put the mesh on and you have a 65cm handle retractable, rubber mesh net

10x better than enviro or fastnets because they are too heavy due to the rubber

now with the retractable ability it goes in the boot of the car, instead of putting it in like a rod!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds good. Might copy that.


----------



## cjchen (May 26, 2009)

the prawn net is now exactly the one in the picture , 10bucks, frame is lighter then the original berkley landing net. better storage

its a strong frame, landed a 3-4kg king b4 on that.

berkley replacement mesh, its the lightest mesh i've seen, perfect for fishing hb's with trebles

i even put 20cm length of pool noodle near the end of the handle and tested it out, it will float now!


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

The short handled ones are only around $30 bucks I notice - so for me that would be ideal in its complete form for skinny water bass fishing. I've not been using a net, just sticking my finger in the mouth while still green, but am just waiting for the day where that results in me being hooked up to a kicking fish.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

Torpedo 7 still have this one 
http://www.torpedo7.com.au/products/1KKKANNLN/title/nz-kayaker-kayak-landing-net-with-clip-rks
they look almost the same as the berkly one and at $18 there cheep.
Mine should arive this week along with a gaff and tub of liquid gulp


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks like a good net for the price. The Berkly one is a lot shorter, which suits me fine because I'll probably clip it to me so I have it handy when I'm wading also. I bought one today from BCF. Negotiated a reduction in price to $20 because it was one of the ones in the batch which had no leash. I have now attached a leash myself and it's ready to go. Hopefully I'll get a chance to test it tomorrow with some bass.


----------



## cjchen (May 26, 2009)

oh thats bloody amazing , didn't know torpedo 7 existed!!

but the handle is only 50cm long by the looks, a bit short , but so cheap!!

i prefer mine to be longer like my prawn net, 70cm+ handle, it makes a difference when landing fish

the original berkley was 80cm+ handle and it was too easy landing fish.


----------



## FlashYak (Jan 13, 2012)

I had bought a berkley kayak net recently only to find it didn't have the leash. When I quizzed Berkeley about it they said they were meant to have a leash and I should take it back. I was then told of their latest net that has an extended handle which is 200mm. I got this one and it is easy to store in the yak while offering a little bit longer reach. There is a trade off as the kayak nets aren't as large as some but so far I have landed some nice fish in it and it fits nicely around my feet.

John


----------

